

What is the anomaly in this mars curiosity photo? - mendin
http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl-raw-images/proj/msl/redops/ods/surface/sol/00688/opgs/edr/ncam/NRB_458574869EDR_F0390444NCAM00295M_.JPG

======
azifali
I see something that looks like a flying object in the horizon and I think
that it has something to do with dust on the lens of curiosity rover's camera.

~~~
bikamonki
Easy to check that one off: compare two photos taken a few seconds/minutes
apart and see if the dust particle shows up.

------
krapp
I can't see it, is it behind the flying saucer?

------
bikamonki
Top-right corner, in mid mountain I see a light :)

